# Problem with seagate sata-3 ST2000DL003, hiachi sata-3 7K1000.D HDS721010DLE630



## den_saw (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello.

Having trouble installing FreeBSD 8,2 on the following configuration:
MB Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3
Intel i5-2300
16G RAM
HDDs:
Seagate SATA-3 LP5900 ST2000DL003 - 2 pcs. (in RAID 1 Intel matrix)
Hiachi	SATA-3 7K1000.D HDS721010DLE630 - 2 pcs.(in RAID 1 Intel matrix)
All components were tested.
When you install during partitioning observed periodic process of sticking a markup.

Then when you copy data from the installation disk copy of the data, then copy the stops, and the HDD light stays on - the system that something writes.

Then another piece of data - write - wait (but the HDD is something written). And so over the cycle.
Installing the base system in this mode "jerking" takes about an hour.

Then when you run some like *portsnap extract* - after that, it is impossible not to go to ssh, or perform the simplest of *cat* and *ls*.
Nothing happens until the system appends a cache to disk and then processes the commands.

One gets the impression that FreeBSD does not work properly with these HDD.
Tried all the options (RAID, single disk, AHCI on / off, etc) the result is the same.

Replaced the HDD of the same manufacturers, but the old type SATA-2 - all works fine.

If someone has encountered this situation - look forward to ways of possible solutions.


----------

